

Silverlight vs. Flash: The Developer Story - parenthesis
http://weblogs.asp.net/jezell/archive/2007/05/03/silverlight-vs-flash-the-developer-story.aspx

======
ordinathorreur
I'd love to give Silverlight a test run, but I can't develop content for it on
my Mac...

